# HELP! My Russian Tortoise just ate a rhododendron leaf!?!



## peauk (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi All!

This is my first post and a bit of a panic post too. It is Easter Sunday and the reptile vet is closed. My tortoise just ate a rhododendron leaf when i was not looking. I have read and heard that this is fatal!  

What can i do? What symptoms should I look out for if it does affect him and how soon?

Or will be ok this time, and i'll never let him near that bush again?

Any feedback or any advice as soon as possible would be very appreciative.

Has anyone had their (russian) tortoise eat some rhododendrons?

Many thanks,

Phil

Even if you do not have a russian tortoise, any feedback would help.

Again thanks!


----------



## Laura (Apr 24, 2011)

i dont know how toxic that is. 
Give him a good warm soak, try to get him to eat Pumpkin.


----------



## peauk (Apr 24, 2011)

Laura said:


> i dont know how toxic that is.
> Give him a good warm soak, try to get him to eat Pumpkin.



Ok Thanks laura. I won't be able to get any pumpkin right now, but i am soaking him in warm water now!
Any other advice?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 24, 2011)

I read something about olive oil in another post but I am sorry I really don't know. Send a PM to exoticdr. He is prob enjoying time with his family but he will know what to do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Phil:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know where you are?

Rhododendron usually appears on all the toxic lists, but one thing to remember is that those lists are made up with mammals in mind.

I doubt that eating one leaf is going to have any effect on your Russian tortoise. Tortoises seem to be able to eat the alkaline/oxalitic plants and not be bothered by it.


----------



## peauk (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Emysemys,

I'm in the UK, in the county of Surrey.
Thanks for your reply, helps to know that those lists are generally aimed at mammals.

I'm giving him a warm soak anyway. But there is no pumpkin around here at this time of year. 




Also:
I just got a reply from an online vet. But not sure how viable they are. This is what they said in response.
Hello,
These are UK ER Vets: http://www.vets-now.com/find-your-local-clinic/
These are Herp Vets in the UK: http://www.livefoods.co.uk/vets.php
These are tortoise Vets in the UK: http://www.britishcheloniagroup.org.uk/vetscorner/vetlist.htm

UK Herp Vets: http://www.anapsid.org/vets/england.html
This tortoise will need to get activated charcoal lavage to bind the toxins and fluids via IM/IV to flush the system, so the Vet is out best solution as we have no at home treatments. Joan


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 24, 2011)

Kerry Grant was from Surrey 
Ok anyways, I agree with Yvonne (emyemys)
I think he should be ok, just soak him and feed him his normal food. 
I'm pretty confident the single leaf won't do any real damage.
Yeah, I heard something about olive oil too, maybe put a few drops over his food? Wouldn't hurt! And there isn't any canned pumpkin (not spiced), many use it for baking pumpkin pies?
Best of Luck!


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be too concerned about it, but I also wouldn't let him continue to eat them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome, hope all is ok.


----------



## rachaell (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, warm soaks ( to move his bowels) and canned pumpkin ( not the kind thats pre-spiced for pie) will clean him out. 
If he starts acting weird drip olive oil over his greens and make a vet appointment.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 24, 2011)

I would watch for vomiting and lethargy if a coupe of days pass and no ill effects, I would no longer worry. Hope all is well and welcome even under bad circumstances.


----------



## peauk (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I appreciate all your responses...I've been watching him closely and he appears to be ok...will post again in a couple more days to let you guys know.

Thanks to all your replies!

Best,

Phil


----------



## The Speedmister (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Russian Tortoise that would literally eat anything in the garden. A week ago he bit a slug (the size of his mouth), and I tried to pull it out desperately. He just hissed and recoiled into his shell, and ATE the whole thing there. I was terrified about lungworm and any other illness, but he was fine. He has also eaten quite a few 'toxic' plants that are meant to be fatal for torts, but has been fine too. I know I may be repeating topics, but give him a bath, if he doesn't empty his bowels then try this (always works for my tortoise). Boil up a mixture of his favourite greens for about 30 mins until the water is green, pour it into a container and mash the veg to get as much flavour into the water as possible. Let it cool a lot and offer him a little bowl (preferably with some greens in it). He will probably, if he is anything like my Russian, gulp it because it is tasty for him/try to eat the food and end up drinking it all. Repeat with another small bowl. He will probably start, if bathed after, emptying his bladder and bowels.


To be honest, tortoises take a long time to digest food, so if he promptly goes to the toilet, he should be fine!

Good luck!


----------

